# Bucknell over Kansas?



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Bucknell up by three with 57 seconds left. One of Bucknell's players made a bad pass to another player and Kansas got a breakaway, but Bucknell accidentally commited an intentional foul. Kansas with two shots and possesion.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Bucknell up 1. 2.4 seconds left. Kansas ball.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Bucknell pulls it off! Wow. Had Kansas in my sweet sixteen, same with Syracuse.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

:rofl:

Kansas sucks.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

My bracket is screwed!........ :curse:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

McNaughton HOOK SHOT BABY!! 64-63 Bison.. 

Kansas with a final shot with 2.4 left in the game.... Timeout KU!!

HERE WE GO!!!

Simien cant hit a LAETTNER.. OMG!!

WHAT A GAME!!!!

The *Bucknell Bison* knock off the Kansas Jayhawks 64-63 .. Hot damn!!!

Did you know before this upset a 14 seed hasnt won since '99? WOWZER!!!

Upset of the day!!!!!!!

BTW: I had Kansas winning but losing to Wisconsin anyways..


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

thank god i only had kansas in the second round


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

This might be the most shocked I've ever been in regards to a team that's not OU (Losing by 30+ in the Orange Bowl was a little shocking)

Gotta feel bad for Simien....and my bracket. :sigh:


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Man I hope all of Kansas' scholarships change their mind and decide to go somewhere else. They really blow now. They hired that Illinois coach, he never did *anything* at Illinois, and thought they were good. But they are garbage. Fire him immediately and start anew.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

Pan Mengtu said:


> Man I hope all of Kansas' scholarships change their mind and decide to go somewhere else. They really blow now. They hired that Illinois coach, he never did *anything* at Illinois, and thought they were good. But they are garbage. Fire him immediately and start anew.


Maybe they should hire Quin Snyder.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

I'm loving this.. That's really all I have to say.. I liked Coach Self dont get me wrong.. But as I know damn well Self is an awesome recruiter but not exactly the best coach in the world.. Illinois got downed by Notre Dame and they shouldnt have.. Kansas got downed by Bucknell of all teams? What a day!!

Isnt it fitting a team with Orange and Blue jerseys knocked Kansas off? :banana:


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

this should quiet those Kansas fans for awhile

I guess RPI isn't that important after all


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

This season was like this ALL year. 

Sucks, but whatever. 

My bracket is screwed I had KU to the Elite 8 (and Syracuse to final 4) after being almost perfect after the first day and half


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

NUTS! I had Kansas winning this game and Syracuse getting to the Final Four.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

I knew Kansas sucked, but I had them making it to the second round. Oh well. They're even worse than everyone thought.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

Hollis said:


> Maybe they should hire Quin Snyder.



That is NOT funny

I rather lose first round in the NCAA than first round in NIT to Depaul at HOME. ( of course I rather not lose)


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

That turn around jumper at the end was unbelievably Laettner-esque......


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

:rofl:


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Wow, what a great game. That Simien shot was very Laettner-esque and I thought for sure it was going in. Its a shame to see such a good group of seniors have an early exit. Once again Giddens was horrible from beyond the arc, and IMO didn't really contribute anything. Lee had a great game as did Simien. It'll be weird to see Kansas play next year without their Seniors.


----------



## deranged40 (Jul 18, 2002)

Pan Mengtu said:


> Man I hope all of Kansas' scholarships change their mind and decide to go somewhere else. They really blow now. They hired that Illinois coach, he never did *anything* at Illinois, and thought they were good. But they are garbage. Fire him immediately and start anew.


Yeah, and all of Syracuse's recruits should change their minds too, and everyone else that loses in the tourney, and should try to go play for whatever team wins the title.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

texan said:


> Wow, what a great game. That Simien shot was very Laettner-esque and I thought for sure it was going in. Its a shame to see such a good group of seniors have an early exit. Once again Giddens was horrible from beyond the arc, and IMO didn't really contribute anything. Lee had a great game as did Simien. It'll be weird to see Kansas play next year without their Seniors.


Yeah that was a great group of seniors.....I got to see Michael Lee and Aaron Miles play basketball and football together in high school, and i was rooting for them....Michael Lee played exceptional in his last college game....I envisioned them going far in the tourney.....

BTW that McNaughton kid for Bucknell was impressive and that is a very well coached team....


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

Brian be very careful on what you post or Illinois might lose.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

deranged40 said:


> Yeah, and all of Syracuse's recruits should change their minds too, and everyone else that loses in the tourney, and should try to go play for whatever team wins the title.


Syracuse won a championship a couple of years ago, remember?

What has Bill Self ever done? He's never even been to a final four. Sorry, but Kansas is supposed to be an elite program, they shouldn't have coaches who've never been to the final four. I'd give him a couple of more years to get there, and if he doesn't, fire him. First and second round loses are not good enough for Kansas, and they shouldn't be.


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

pathetic showing by Kansas


----------



## kawika (May 7, 2003)

Tomorrow's Palm Sunday. I can't help but wonder, in churches across Lawrence, when the part of the Passion Play arrives where the crowd chants "Crucify Him!" how many congregants will be thinking they're talking about Bill Self. 

:biggrin: 

Jayhawk fan here, but the team that deserved to win certainly did.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

Captain Obvious said:


> I knew Kansas sucked, but I had them making it to the second round. Oh well. They're even worse than everyone thought.


*Or....maybe this Bucknell team is better than everyone thought? :banana: 
*


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> What has Bill Self ever done? He's never even been to a final four. Sorry, but Kansas is supposed to be an elite program, they shouldn't have coaches who've never been to the final four. I'd give him a couple of more years to get there, and if he doesn't, fire him. First and second round loses are not good enough for Kansas, and they shouldn't be.


So you're saying Kansas should've hired a coach who had already been to the Final 4? Yeah, that's viable. Self took KU to the Elite 8 in his first year, that's pretty damn good IMO. It took Boeheim 10+ years at Syracuse to get to a Final Four, btw.


----------



## deranged40 (Jul 18, 2002)

Pan Mengtu said:


> Syracuse won a championship a couple of years ago, remember?
> 
> What has Bill Self ever done? He's never even been to a final four. Sorry, but Kansas is supposed to be an elite program, they shouldn't have coaches who've never been to the final four. I'd give him a couple of more years to get there, and if he doesn't, fire him. First and second round loses are not good enough for Kansas, and they shouldn't be.


So I guess they never should've hired Roy Williams, eh? Whenever they lost to UTEP 10 years ago and in 97-98 when they had Pierce and Lafrentz they lost to Rhode Island, Williams should've got the boot? Great logic there.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Hollis said:


> So you're saying Kansas should've hired a coach who had already been to the Final 4? Yeah, that's viable. Self took KU to the Elite 8 in his first year, that's pretty damn good IMO. It took Boeheim 10+ years at Syracuse to get to a Final Four, btw.


Self inherited a much better situation than Boeheim.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

This stinks. Really stinks.

I didn't see the game, but Miles goes for 4-4-3 and 0-5 from the field in 32 mins?


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

This stinks. Really stinks.

This is absolutely inexcusable with that level of talent.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

*edit - double post


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Hollis said:


> So you're saying Kansas should've hired a coach who had already been to the Final 4? Yeah, that's viable. Self took KU to the Elite 8 in his first year, that's pretty damn good IMO. It took Boeheim 10+ years at Syracuse to get to a Final Four, btw.



No, I'm saying a coach only has so long to prove himself. If he can't get to the final four at least once in the next 5 years, he should get fired. A few good years at Illinois, a good basketball program, and then several years at Kansas, an elite basketball program, is plenty of time to prove himself. If he can't do that in that amount of time, he doesn't belong in an elite program.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

He's been at Kansas TWO whole years and was a game away from the Final 4 last year.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

HeinzGuderian said:


> this should quiet those Kansas fans for awhile
> 
> I guess RPI isn't that important after all


:laugh: at RPI


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

I don't know what to think.

So much parity.

Syracuse, UConn lost to Pitt, who along with Kansas lost to Bucknell.

Kansas beats GT, Kentucky, OSU once, and loses to Bucknell. You'd think with UNC-Illinois as the faves (like Arizona-Kentucky two years ago) they could make another run.

We should've known about Wake, they're 1-5 in their last 6 2nd round games. They also lost to FSU.


----------

